# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Takes into account cushioning

## meihasfc

Takes into account cushioning

----------


## sankalppatil732

Really! That was very kind!!!
Thank's a lot.

----------


## davidsmith36

Figure Cushion Requirements Cushion outline has customarily been plan in the field to consider any already unanticipated harm sources.

----------

